# XPATH-Ausdruck mit not



## esmeralda (25. Jan 2010)

Huhu,

mein Hirn bekommt mal wieder einen Knoten und ich komme keinen Schritt weiter. Ich habe folgenden XPATH Ausdruck in meinem Programm:

[XML](//word[@pos='Pgen'])[ancestor::node[not(@cat='NP')]][/XML]

Ich möchte damit alle word Knoten mit Attribut pos=Pgen finden, die als Vorfahren einen node-Knoten besitzen, dessen Attribut cat *nicht gleich* NP ist. 

Stattdessen findet er aber alle Knoten word mit pos=Pgen und ignoriert den Rest. Die Abfrage ohne das not, um die Vorfahren mit cat=NP zu finden, hat geklappt. Was geht hier also schief? :bahnhof:

Ich hab auch bereits [XML](//word[@pos='Pgen'])[ancestor::node[@cat!='NP']][/XML] ausprobiert - klappt genauso wenig >_<. 

Falls jemand sieht, was ich hier falsch gemacht habe, wäre ich über einen Lösungsvorschlag sehr dankbar .
Ich geh dann mal den Kopf etwas gegen die Wand hauen, vielleicht bringt das ja noch eine Idee


----------



## musiKk (25. Jan 2010)

Da ich gerade keine Muse besitze, mir eine Beispieldatei zu erstellen, orakle ich mal etwas. 
Zunächst mal können mehrere Prädikate gleich hintereinander geschrieben werden, da müssen keine runden Klammern dazwischen. Das wird aber sicher nicht der Fehler sein, ist reine Formsache.

Ich mir nicht sicher, ob das zweite Prädikat so funktioniert. Ein Prädikat ist ja wahr oder falsch, dort oben kommt aber eine Liste von Nodes heraus. Vielleicht muss sowas ran wie [c]//word[@pos='Pgen'][exists(ancestor::node[not(@cat='NP')])][/c] oder [c]//word[@pos='Pgen'][count(ancestor::node[not(@cat='NP')]) > 0][/c]. Ansonsten kann man das doch vielleicht auch andersrum aufziehen: [c]//node[not(@cat='NP')]//word[@pos='Pgen'][/c].

Wie gesagt, alles aus dem Kopf, vielleicht ist wider erwarten ja was dabei.

_edit:_ Ich seh grad, wir hatten ja schonmal das Vergnügen mit so einem Dokument.


----------



## esmeralda (25. Jan 2010)

Danke für die Ideen, werd es nachher mal versuchen einzubauen... Ja - wir hatten schon mal das Vergnügen ^_^ und wie immer bin ich dankbar für die Hilfe. 
Das Ganze ist Teil meiner Diplomarbeit und das Programm hat mittlerweile über 4000 Zeilen. Mein Kopf raucht echt so langsam. In 2 1/2 Wochen ist Abgabe und es ist immer noch der Fehler im Programm. Das macht einen echt wahnsinnig ;(.

Ich hab auch mal einen Beispielsatz rausgesucht, der für die Abfrage brauchbar sein sollte. 

Beispiel: word mit pos=Pgen und kein node-Vorfahre mit cat=NP
[XML]
<sentence id="998">
  <node cat="err" func="--">
     <word form="dou" func="-" morph="--" pos="ADVwh" /> 
     <word form="ano" func="-" morph="--" pos="ITJ" /> 
   </node>
   <node cat="VPfin" func="--">
      <node cat="VP" func="COMP">
         <node cat="PP" func="ADJ">
            <node cat="NPtmp" func="COMP">
               <node cat="PPgen" func="ADJ">
                  <word form="tsuitachi" func="COMP" morph="--" pos="CDdate" /> 
                  <word form="no" func="HD" morph="--" pos="Pgen" /> 
               </node>
               <word form="suiyoubi" func="HD" morph="--" pos="NT" /> 
            </node>
            <word form="kara" func="HD" morph="--" pos="P" /> 
        </node>
        <word form="sassoku" func="ADJ" morph="--" pos="ADVtmp" /> 
        <word form="irete" func="HD" morph="--" pos="Vte" /> 
     </node>
     <word form="ikimashou" func="HD" morph="u" pos="VAUXfin" /> 
  </node>
  <word form="." func="--" morph="--" pos="." /> 
</sentence>
[/XML]

Edit: Ach ja - und die Klammern um den ersten Ausdruck habe ich, weil der immer neu generiert wird. Da steht dann später ein längerer zusammengebauter Ausdruck drin.


----------



## esmeralda (25. Jan 2010)

Okay, ich hab nun alle vorgeschlagenen Varianten ausprobiert und leider ist die Lösung nicht dabei. Entweder es gibt nen Fehler oder es werden (meistens) einfach alle Knoten ohne die Einschränkung mit dem ancestor ausgewählt. :roll: Ich werde also weiter Google befragen und weiter ausprobieren. Das muss doch möglich sein, so eine Abfrage zu machen? Das wird doch keine so seltene Abfrage sein, oder?? :rtfm:. Das geht doch nicht an, das ich mein Programm wegen der einen Stelle nicht hin bekomme 

Edit: Ach ja - die Abfrage (//word[@pos='Pgen'])[ancestor::node[not(@cat='NP')]] funktioniert richtig - erst wenn ich einen Attributwert dazu gebe klappt es nicht mehr.


----------



## esmeralda (25. Jan 2010)

Sooo - hab jetzt einiges ausprobiert und scheinbar doch eine Lösung gefunden. Der XPath Ausdruck sieht nun folgendermaßen aus:

[XML](//word[@pos='Pgen'])[not(ancestor::node[@cat='NP'])][/XML]

Damit wird die richtige Anzahl an passenden Knoten gefunden und das Programm läuft weiter ^_^. Zwar hab ich nun an einer anderen Stelle einen weiteren Fehler gefunden, aber so langsam wirds wohl. 

Noch mal Danke. Ich hoffe, meine Lösung hilft auch irgendwann jemanden weiter ;-)


----------

